# Goose brats



## ebro (Jun 4, 2015)

First attempt at making any type of sausage made some brats used half goose and half a cheep bacon and the backwoods bratwurts season and then of course added in cheddar cheese needed more cheese but worked out amazing super happy 













image.jpg



__ ebro
__ Jun 4, 2015


----------



## ebro (Jun 4, 2015)

image.jpg



__ ebro
__ Jun 4, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 24, 2015)

EB, Nice job on the sausage !


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice job! Wondering how the bacon worked for you? I always cut my goose with pork shoulder roast 50/50 and it turns out nice. I sure am nervous about grinding those BB steel pellets, ruined 2 grinders so far....but totally worth it!


----------



## ebro (Jul 16, 2015)

coffee_junkie said:


> Nice job! Wondering how the bacon worked for you? I always cut my goose with pork shoulder roast 50/50 and it turns out nice. I sure am nervous about grinding those BB steel pellets, ruined 2 grinders so far....but totally worth it!


Bacon worked out pretty good thought might have been a little salty but not bad were really dry reheated next day though, and yea I cubed mine pretty good made sure there was no pellets


----------

